

Show HN (~ 2 months ago) course reviewer - ramblerman

With all the online courses (coursera, edx, udacity) someone made a nice little site where people could vote on courses, and provide reviews of their experience.<p>They put it up on Show HN between 2-5 months ago and I would really love to find it again, but google isn't helping me.<p>Anyone remember?<p>Thanks in advance
======
cadalac
There was this list from reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/cktxy/reddit_let...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/cktxy/reddit_lets_compile_a_list_of_the_best_online/)

I'm currently spending a lot of time at Udacity. CS101 was the first resource
for learning python that I've been able to through start to finish. (Think
Python is second place for me, also very good)

The one area that I still find lacking in on-line learning is math. I can't
seem to find anything that's concise, interactive and effective. (Paying is
not an option.)

~~~
cloverich
Is [Kahn Academy](<http://www.khanacademy.org/>) not cutting it for you?

------
DanteVertigo
I think you're looking for : <http://coursetalk.org/>

Good luck !

~~~
ramblerman
That's the one, thanks a lot!

